# Bad Wobble, grinding.... maybe related, maybe not?



## ChrissyA (May 4, 2018)

Months ago I started getting this sound in my 2008 Nissan Rogue SL AWD, with just shy of 140,000 miles currently. It sounded almost like metal playing cards being shuffled (use your imagination). Over time I noticed that it happened mostly after moving from park coming out of park on a down hill slope. Also over time I figured out that it goes away once I'm above 10 mph.

I replaced a bad front driver side CV joint, front brakes and rotors, and a badly worn tire. Thought the noise was gone, but it soon returned. I now have that problem frequently, as well as a scrubbing/grinding while stopping and pulling forward slowly (such as when slowly pulling forward at a stop light). This sound also goes away at 10'ish mph.

And now for the wobble....
My whole car wobbles terribly side to side starting out at 15-20 mph and continuing until about 60-65 mph. The mechanic said I have a bent wheel on the back passenger side (but I can't visually see any damages from the inside or out). I thought the wheel was the issue until the wobble progressively worsened. I tested the wheel theory by putting on my spare, but the wobble is still there.

I could use rear brakes, the rotors look good (at most may could use a turning). Upper CV joint looks good, can't recall how the lower looks. Doesn't seem to have any play in the wheel while jacked up.

Are these issues related, and what could they be? Research suggests CV joints, wheel bearings, drive shaft, and a plethora of other things. I can't afford to replace my entire rear end! ?


----------

